# Marchon Monster truck parts



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi All, I scored a couple Marchon monster trucks from the Bay.
I'm looking for 1 pick up shoe and the gear inside that drives the crown on the axle. It has two sets of teeth cut into the gear I'm looking for.
Trying to keep a rare old piece of HO slot car history Alive!
Thanks in advance for any help, Gary H


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

gary, Auto World has announced that THEY are going to be re-producing those sets and vehicles.
do you know how to find their website?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

My best guess would be to try Bob Molta at Slot Car Central. He might even have a broken one with the parts you need.

www.slotcarcentral.com/‎

Joe


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks Joe, I'll give Bob a try. Gary


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

dont suppose you have pics of the parts you need ?? I can do some diggin if i know what i'm lookin for


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

I have 15 or more pair of marchon pickup shoes. 4.00 pr. Plus 3.00 shipping for as many as u want. 

Slotnut


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi All, I managed to remove the bushing in the cracked gear, Super glued the gear, sanded the outside of bushing and inside of gear put back together. Made a Marchon car pick up shoe I found work and it Lives! Al Pink I looked at auto world site but they are not the same trucks. Thanks Gary


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Do them Monster Trucks have reverse cz that Corvette looks like it needs another go..lol


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Only reverse is to switch the wires to rails. Here's a picture of insides of monster truck.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I was only jokin bro.. lol


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

cool to see the insides !! 
I have the snakebite truck too..


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

Could you give more details or photos of your gear repair. I have 2 broken gears. I tried putting one good gear in each truck, but they would not move. So I used the good gears to make one running truck. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi bmt, Which gear is cracked on your truck? Mine was the small round idler gear which drives the crown on the axle. If that's the one, I put the gear on top of a small socket with hole that black bushing could just fit. Then tapped the black bushing out of the middle of the gear with a small pointed punch to get it started to come out then used small flat blade screwdriver to tap the rest of the way out. (go easy). Then put a small drop of super glue on crack in gear and clamp closed with a clothespin and let dry. Lightly sand outside of black bushing and inside of repaired /glued gear (small rolled piece of sandpaper). Keep checking the fit and sand till it just presses in with little effort. Also try switching just the axles in the chassis. Or just switching the idler gears. Try different combinations. I had to do this to make mine work. Hope this helps. Don't have any pictures sorry  Truck is back together.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice trucks!

I used to have the set of these years ago. Traded em off to somebody.
I guess that's why I'm such a hoarder now, hate getting rid of any slot stuff.


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks, Your reply was very helpful. I took the bushing and axle out and will try super glue this weekend. I was going to super the gear but knew about the bushing being there. Eyes ain't what they used to be. Thanks again and I will let you know how it turns out.:thumbsup:


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

*Video of repaired truck*

Finally got to do the repairs on my truck. Worked out great. Here's a video I made of the trucks in action.






Thanks again Gary#8. You the man :thumbsup:


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

Hello, I found this old post and was hoping for some help. A buddy of mine just bought a pair of Marchon Monster trucks and the motor on the Bigfoot truck is fried. I want to get in there and replace it but I'm not sure of the best way to pull the wheels off the axles. Any ideas about how to pull the wheels off the axles so I can open the case?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I didnt read each post in this thread fully but looks like there are a few site references that maybe helpful if they still exist.









Marchon General Discussion Thread


Let's talk Marchon! I figured I would start this thread as the one place where the (proably) few of us who do anything with Marchon cars can ask questions, discuss tips, make observation and generally deal with cars which are far off the radar screen. I have been collecting Marchon cars for...




www.hobbytalk.com


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Milton I'll check it out. Information is so scarce about those trucks.


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

Nothing on that page, but thanks for the reference. Anybody know a good way to remove press on wheels??


----------

